# X-Box FTP Problem



## Justin-1992 (21. Mai 2010)

Abend,

ich kann meine X-Box per PING erreichen!
Doch wenn ich die Verzeichnis-Struktur versuche zu öffnen kommt das:

Status: Verbinde mit 192.168.178.44:21...
Status: Verbindung hergestellt, warte auf Willkommensnachricht...
Antwort: 220 Please enter your login name now.
Befehl: USER xbox
Antwort: 331 Password required for xbox.
Befehl: PASS ****
Antwort: 230 User xbox logged in , proceed.
Status: Verbunden
Status: Empfange Verzeichnisinhalt...
Befehl: PWD
Antwort: 257 "/" is current directory
Befehl: TYPE I
Antwort: 200 Type set to IMAGE.
Befehl: PASV
Antwort: 502 pasv is not implemented.
Befehl: PORT 192,168,178,30,226,252
Antwort: 425 Can't open data connection to 192.168.178.30:64738
Fehler: Verzeichnisinhalt konnte nicht empfangen werden

Mfg.


----------



## Dr Dau (21. Mai 2010)

Hallo!

Versuche es mal in dem Du Deinen FTP-Client auf den aktiven Modus umstellst.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

